# Guide how to make a bit of passive money every day (2$-10$) easy by lending your internet bandwidth.



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

1-Go register for this *VPN:* _https://brightvpn.com/?r=w3Gx46jy_ ( this is a referral link. meaning I will make some money if you sign up with my link, you wont lose anything and you can refer someone else) *NON REF LINK: *_https://brightvpn.com__ (_actually decent I use it personall_y)_

2. Run the program and set to any geo-location, connect the vpn.

3-Head over to this website and set it up, it will guide you: _https://earnapp.com/i/w3Gx46jy_(referral link also ,I will make a bit of money if you sign up with it)_ ,_*NON REF LINK : *https://earnapp.com

4. Once you're to the dashboard you will see the rest, you can just set it and forget you wont have to do anything after so its just free money even if its not much.


*Q*:How are they gonna make money to pay me ? 100% a scam you faggot.
*A*:The app has over 10 000 costumers like banks, they use your internet connection to download web data like web statistics and price comparison and share a cut of the revenue they make.

*Q*:how much profit will I make:
*A*:Using the app on one device wont bring you much(2$-3$), try to connect the app to as much devices as you can and refer other people like am doing , doing that will generate more revenue.



It is always appreciated if you use the programs because we boost each others profits that way, and as a thanks for showing y'all this fags and so that I may post more guides


----------



## Adonis (Sep 9, 2022)

Not worth for that lil money


----------



## John124 (Sep 9, 2022)

So they turn your home network into a VPN endpoint for their users?


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

Adonis said:


> Not worth for that lil money


yes its not much but if you installed it in all your devices (I installed it on all family devices), and referred some people it will go up.
I make 13$ a day doing absolutely nothing. thats like the minimum wage in my country


----------



## roping3264 (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> 1-Go register for this *VPN:* _https://brightvpn.com/?r=w3Gx46jy_ ( this is a referral link. meaning I will make some money if you sign up with my link, you wont lose anything and you can refer someone else) *NON REF LINK: *_https://brightvpn.com__ (_actually decent I use it personall_y)_
> 
> 2. Run the program and set to any geo-location, connect the vpn.
> 
> ...


is it legit how much did u make so far


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

John124 said:


> So they turn your home network into a VPN endpoint for their users?


No they just use your internet to download data. the vpn is just to get you a good $/gb since you dont get payed much in shit countries.. They pay you 0.3$/GB


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> yes its not much but if you installed it in all your devices (I installed it on all family devices), and referred some people it will go up.
> I make 13$ a day doing absolutely nothing. thats like the minimum wage in my country


now what determines $13 or $2 or how much you make from this


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

roping3264 said:


> is it legit how much did u make so far


since I ve been spamming this guide on forums on discords. I ve gone up to 13$ a day


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Sep 9, 2022)

im wondering what your motivation was to post this. because if it’s legit y did u post


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

Bipedal Dog said:


> now what determines $13 or $2 or how much you make from this


depends on how much data you give them. if your pc is shutdown then you make 0$. If your ran 10hours today and you gave them 10gb, you will get 0,3$/Gb*10=3dollars. now if you you have 10 devices is 3*10=30$


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

Bipedal Dog said:


> im wondering what your motivation was to post this. because if it’s legit y did u post


You have seen that I posted refferal links, I make money if you sign up with my link. thats why I made this post if any of you would like to sign up with my link I will make a bit more. So we are both winning


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Sep 9, 2022)

2-3 dollars per day that's nothing


----------



## softlysoftly (Sep 9, 2022)

how much have you made so far and are you like in america?


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> You have seen that I posted refferal links, I make money if you sign up with my link. thats why I made this post if any of you would like to sign up with my link I will make a bit more. So we are both winning


made u a little bro 😉 thanks for that


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> You have seen that I posted refferal links, I make money if you sign up with my link. thats why I made this post if any of you would like to sign up with my link I will make a bit more. So we are both winning


troubleshoot me, it says my device “appears to be offline”


----------



## poopoohead (Sep 9, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> 2-3 dollars per day that's nothing


600 yearly


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

softlysoftly said:


> how much have you made so far and are you like in america?


I made like 75$ in 15days since I have started, am not in the us, the us got the best rates tho


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> 2-3 dollars per day that's nothing


thats the least you can make with your pc, if you got 3 devices thats 10$ a day, if you refer people it will be more


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

Bipedal Dog said:


> troubleshoot me, it says my device “appears to be offline”


Are you using the bright vpn ?


----------



## incel194012940 (Sep 9, 2022)

lol look like complete shit 

ceo called users greedy retard 

OP enjoy the 1$ referral you make then lull yourself


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> Are you using the bright vpn ?


what, is that required?


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> thats the least you can make with your pc, if you got 3 devices thats 10$ a day, if you refer people it will be more


even with 3 devices that would be like 300 bucks per month, i get like 1000 bucks in welfare.

Who would seriously do this? what kinda cardboard box you livin out of b?


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

Bipedal Dog said:


> what, is that required?


Nop was gonna tell you to not use it, can you show me the dashboard when you click the app. dont forget to blur your email


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> lol look like complete shit
> 
> ceo called users greedy retard
> 
> OP enjoy the 1$ referral you make then lull yourself



Idk tbh much but I have been making some money with it


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> even with 3 devices that would be like 300 bucks per month, i get like 1000 bucks in welfare.
> 
> Who would seriously do this? what kinda cardboard box you livin out of b?


What you dont get is that you do nothing, its just a task running in the background.


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> What you dont get is that you do nothing, its just a task running in the background.


yeah but i'm still capped out at 1000 dollars/month, i am not allowed to have any more money than that to qualify for welfare to begin with. it would be pointless af.


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> yeah but i'm still capped out at 1000 dollars/month, i am not allowed to have any more money than that to qualify for welfare to begin with. it would be pointless af.


Oh I see, maybe dont tell them that you are getting that money


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> Oh I see, maybe dont tell them that you are getting that money


i need to attach my full bank statement every month to prove i aint got nothing


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Sep 9, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> even with 3 devices that would be like 300 bucks per month, i get like 1000 bucks in welfare.
> 
> Who would seriously do this? what kinda cardboard box you livin out of b?


How do u get welfare bruh


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Sep 9, 2022)

Bipedal Dog said:


> How do u get welfare bruh


just be born in scandinavia theory


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> depends on how much data you give them. if your pc is shutdown then you make 0$. If your ran 10hours today and you gave them 10gb, you will get 0,3$/Gb*10=3dollars. now if you you have 10 devices is 3*10=30$


Why does it sound too good to be true


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Sep 9, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> just be born in scandinavia theory


You fucking cheat


----------



## Hiraeth (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> 1-Go register for this *VPN:* _https://brightvpn.com/?r=w3Gx46jy_ ( this is a referral link. meaning I will make some money if you sign up with my link, you wont lose anything and you can refer someone else) *NON REF LINK: *_https://brightvpn.com__ (_actually decent I use it personall_y)_
> 
> 2. Run the program and set to any geo-location, connect the vpn.
> 
> ...


I’ll try it, thanks for the guide, I’ll throw you a little change with the referral links


----------



## Eezz (Sep 9, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> I’ll try it, thanks for the guide, I’ll throw you a little change with the referral links


thanks alot am already working on other guides


----------



## Hiraeth (Sep 9, 2022)

Eezz said:


> thanks alot am already working on other guides


Bet, throw me a tag if you don’t mind


----------



## Hueless (Sep 10, 2022)

Eezz said:


> No they just use your internet to download data. the vpn is just to get you a good $/gb since you dont get payed much in shit countries.. They pay you 0.3$/GB


Would only work well in the favelas of venezuela


----------



## bigjuicy (Sep 11, 2022)

nice, just enough for half a gallon of gas


----------



## moggingmachine (Sep 11, 2022)

thanks boyo i used tyour referrals but seems like nonsense tbh we will see if it actually gives me 2 dollars per day


----------



## elld101 (Sep 11, 2022)

Make $2-3 a day and pay $8-10 in electricity costs for running your PC all day. Sounds like a good deal


----------



## Eezz (Sep 11, 2022)

elld101 said:


> Make $2-3 a day and pay $8-10 in electricity costs for running your PC all day. Sounds like a good deal


I got your point,but these are meant to be used when you are using your computer, at night I always close my laptop and not shut it down apps or no apps, these apps are for when electricity and data are going to waste regardless of anything so there are not taken into account.


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Sep 11, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> Why does it sound too good to be true


It will probably destroy your micro because of constant work


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 11, 2022)

okay i hope no one streams child porn on my ip


----------



## MaxillaMaxing (Sep 11, 2022)

Rt-Rust1 said:


> It will probably destroy your micro because of constant work


What's micro?


----------



## Pumanator (Sep 11, 2022)

With the high electricity prices currently I prob lose more then 2 euros a day for electricity so not worth for me


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Sep 11, 2022)

MaxillaMaxing said:


> What's micro?


Micro processor


----------



## JovenCansao (Sep 11, 2022)

Might give it a try, I have solar panels so electricity shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Компенсатор всего (Sep 17, 2022)

Eezz said:


> thanks alot am already working on other guides


Throw me a tag of all ur next threads about moneymax, if you don’t mind


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Sep 17, 2022)

me 


Компенсатор всего said:


> Throw me a tag of all ur next threads about moneymax, if you don’t mind


too


----------



## Aetius (Sep 20, 2022)

i got it installed, i used the referral link to give you also a bit of money


----------



## LongForgotten (Oct 4, 2022)

Installed, live in a large student complex charged by solar energy so I pay a fixed amount for electric bills.


----------



## nepalicel (Oct 9, 2022)

hey


Eezz said:


> What you dont get is that you do nothing, its just a task running in the background.


y op can u help?? can i get your discord??


----------



## Britmaxxer (Oct 9, 2022)

legit if you dont pay for electric


----------

